# Water Storage Barrels



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

I stumbled across a guy from WA state who was selling produce and also had some 55 gal barrels that had been used for "mint" oil? Anyone have any input or experience with using these barrels for water storage?
He wants $34 for them as he brings them to my area when he is here selling produce. I researched the barrels and they are made overseas. They are HDPE and are food grade. They have (2) bungs about 2" in size. He says that US fittings won't work in them as they are Mfg overseas and aren't compatible with standard US IPS fittings to use a pump? 

Anyone have any info or experience with these barrels?

Thanks in advance for responses,

Montana


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

That seems like a high price for those. Being in WA state are you near any apple processing companies? Whithouse Apple is near me over in VA and I hear ghey sell barrels for $5 apiece. Also, look into places that can jams and jellies. We have one near here that also sells them for $5. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

That price is near double what it should be for generic used barrels and I do not know what "mint oil" is so that may make them even less desirable. Here and in AZ I've bought used blue and green barrels which were used once and only for food grade shipping of items... and both times it was $18 per used barrel. And in both cases they'd pre-rinsed the barrels with a soap solution and when i got them home I washed them out again with bleach and tap water 

I'd avoid those barrels if it were me, if it were your ONLY opportunity, then I'd consider it, but otherwise the price is extremely high (double) from my personal experience buying in CA and AZ.


----------



## fyrediver (Sep 16, 2013)

Mint oil is just that-- mint oil. Quite a few large mint farms in Eastern Washington. 

The issue is that you'll never get that scent and flavor out of the barrels. It will leach into any water stored in them.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, looks like I'll be avoiding this venue of barrel buying, appreciate all the feedback, is invaluable to get extra input on these things, thanks to all


----------

